# Devils Lake Report 6/1



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished the past 24 hours on the lake. Slept for 3 hours in the truck and was one of the first one's out this morning. Not a breath of wind, and the lake was glass. Quite a mayfly hatch last night and the fish shut down when they started to get thick. Picked up some nice eyes in the late afternoon and evening. Only picked up fish on artificials, and worked the trees and rocks. Here's the first fish of the day for me (released), and the bottom is one of the fish that jighead caught after sundown.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice lookin' eyes boys, great to see that you guys got into 'em.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It wasn't to bad out there! I got to bet the official netter for the weekend, and let me tell you I am batting 100. Its all in the wrists! Anyways sleeping next to Chris was the best part of the whole weekend. Not in a truck though! Especially after a night of beers and some beef jerky made for a great aroma?? uke: All in all, a good trip!!

Mav...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey ChrisP I noticed you got into some eyes. Nice work man!!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I spent too much time trying to make the pic look better so I didn't post a full report.

Fished June 2nd and had pretty good luck. Many northern pike (didn't count) and 5 eyes (5lb, 5lb, 4lb, 2lb, 2lb) released to big ones and kept the eaters. :beer: All fish were caught on #5 shiner shad rap, pitching into timber in 2-12 feet of water. Seems like the eyes have really turned on because we caught fish in 2 of three locations. Water temps in upper 50's and low 60's, much warmer than I have seen all year, and this really seemed to have made a difference in the bite.

Can't wait for my next trip, hopefully early next week!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ChrisP said:


> All fish were caught on #5 shiner shad raps


hehe...you're a lot like me and love our whites,blues and silvers. Must be the MN fishing in both of us, but as you show - you can catch them on DL with more than fire tiger. :thumb:


----------

